# de-greaser



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

does anybody know where I can buy 'gunk' or 'jizer' or the Spanish equivalent around Nerja region ie Torre Del Mar to Motril.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Possibly at Eroski in Velez-Malaga in the motoring section. Don't know what gunk or jizer is but they may have WD40


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I am watching this with interest as my stock is going down. I used petrol today for a job!

It might be worth trying a good Recambios(spares place) 
Like auto Recambios Angel on the road from Torre to velez. Haven,t tried it myself but heard good reports.

Otherwise EBay.co.uk and pay the postage. I bought Plus gas and brake cleaner and carb cleaner that way (via surface mail)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer;6374809
Otherwise EBay.co.uk and pay the postage. I bought Plus gas and brake cleaner and carb cleaner that way (via surface mail)[/QUOTE said:


> Crazy!
> There has to be stuff like this on sale in Spain!
> Take a pot/ bottle that still has some left, look up a few words in a dictionary and go to a shop and ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

One thing is for sure, the garages must be able to buy the tools of the trade from somewhere in order to do their work.

The problem is that the DIY element over here is nowhere near as developed as in the UK. I tried Aurgi. Very poor. That is why I buy my specialist (normal) stuff over the Internet. I just haven't the time or energy to trawl around. I have lost count of the number of times you go somewhere and "haven't got one, could you get one, yes, when? OK I will travel a huge distance to come back for it that day. Arrive and they haven't got it. Why? who knows. Forgot? Couldn't be bothered, not available...etc etc"

The other problem is that most stuff here is an outrageous price. Again lack of competition and DIY to drive down prices. How can branded shock absorbers be cheaper including postage ?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jizer and Gunk are 'desengrasante para motores' - they don't seem to have either of those brands in Spain.

Norauto and Feu Vert (the latter often attached to Carrefour supermarkets) should hold similar products - also, almost certainly Leroy Merlin and similar stores.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> One thing is for sure, the garages must be able to buy the tools of the trade from somewhere in order to do their work.
> 
> The problem is that the DIY element over here is nowhere near as developed as in the UK. I tried Aurgi. Very poor. That is why I buy my specialist (normal) stuff over the Internet. I just haven't the time or energy to trawl around. The other problem is that most stuff here is an outrageous price. Again lack of competition and DIY to drive down prices. How can branded shock absorbers be cheaper including postage ?


Ah well, if it's still cheaper then I can see why you do mail order.
Yes, the DIY market is underdeveloped here as there's just not the same interest. People's hobbies are either more the walking/ biking/ 5 a side stuff or the photos/ crafty area or the learning a second language, but not so much the getting under a car or going up a ladder style.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah well, if it's still cheaper then I can see why you do mail order.
> Yes, the DIY market is underdeveloped here as there's just not the same interest. People's hobbies are either more the walking/ biking/ 5 a side stuff or the photos/ crafty area or the learning a second language, but not so much the getting under a car or going up a ladder style.


Same down here. When labour is so cheap, why do it yourself? €5 to change a tyre...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Well I can think of four reasons straight away.

1. Saves money
2. The job gets done properly
3. Saves time, parking and energy going somewhere.
4. You can check the condition of other nearby components to head off failure.

5 euros for a tyre is a no brainer. How many forum folk (mostly retired i guess) have got tyre levers, trolley jack, axle stand and an air pump? 

I have just serviced my chainsaw this morning. 

Setting aside the Spanish youth of today, the vast majority of the older folk are one trade types who employ a tradesperson to do the smallest of jobs.Partly because they don't possess any appropriate tools and partly because they don't understand how things work. The only exception is everyone is an expert builder.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Diesel is a good dereaser for many jobs & is nowhere near as nasty as Jizer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One of the reasons you don't find as much DiY motor stuff is that unless you have your own garage with pit, etc. It is illegal to do anything in the road or on a driveway.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

true! I have thought of going down that lane, and its probably cheaper.


----------



## speakupboy (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there

You can get jizer on ebay.es sent from the UK. The stuff can't be sent by courier as it's flammable so it takes 10 days unfortunately.

I found a Spanish equivalent and it works really well: DESENGRASANTE MANUAL DE PIEZAS from San Marino. Available online at limpiarcoche.com and free next day delivery- seems some people here are getting the internet thing at last. 

I'm using it in a part washer- all good so far. And no- I don't work for them!

A year on but just thought it would be useful for others at least.


----------

